# 1 1/2 year old pair spawns



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well you'll never believe who spawned early this morning. Lolita and NAMU. Both are 1 1/2 years old and are blue VTs. The obviously just started because they're confused on how to do things. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL thats great? Did you put them together just for fun lol


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

congrats. it looks like everyone is joining the breeder's club.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

andakin said:


> congrats. it looks like everyone is joining the breeder's club.


 I think Mr. Vampire started the breeding club here;-)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> congrats. it looks like everyone is joining the breeder's club.


 I'm the forums main breeder. I've been breeding for a year. But your a new member so you can't be expected to know that 


Rohland said:


> LOL thats great? Did you put them together just for fun lol


 Actually all my fish didn't seem to like each other so I figured Namu would be a good pick. He's been living in a 5 gallon ever since I bought him and I figured he didn't need to be conditioned...I was right 


Rohland said:


> I think Mr. Vampire started the breeding club here;-)


Yop I did!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Pics!!!*

Here they are:

After an embrace: 









Daddy!! :









Goin in for another embrace:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, we didn't have any breeders until MrVampire showed up, then everyone caught the breeding bug. lol


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

can we see pictures of the actual embrace please? those are far more intriguing than the before and after photos.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm getting some right now. They're embracing like crazy.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

its been over an hour since you started this thread and theyre still going at it?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

They can go at it for like 4 hours, that's about how long Merlin and Pearl did. Although the first couple of hours they were just trying to get it right.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Embrcace pics*

Just so you know there aren't any eggs. He's not squeezing very hard. I'll just see what happens.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry about the algae. Can't get rid of it :/


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks AngelicScars!! 

Well I'm leavin so my mom will be checkin on them for a little while. She won't be updating though. Let's hope by the time I get back there are eggs!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can't tell if there are eggs. He seems protective of the nest but I don't see eggs. Thoughts?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe they just never got it or couldnt get it right, But he still thinks there may be eggs in there?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Shine a flashlight into the nest and maybe use a magnifying glass.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

if he shot eggs up to the nest during the embrace, then there are eggs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There's something in there. He won't come out from under the nest. Let's see if they hatch!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh exciting!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

any updates for us? eggs should have hatched by now. bet youre all excited.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lets have some updates! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well nada, zip. Well they know what they're doing....in a week I'll spawn them again


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that! Better luck next time!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw to bad!!! Good luck next time!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

this isnt the first time you have disappointed the community.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

andakin said:


> this isnt the first time you have disappointed the community.


????

Can you keep your feelings to yourself please???

Sorry, but it just seemed very rude.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What??


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

that comment was directed at MrVampire181.

after hearing how he claims to be a true breeder, i looked through his older threads. each and every single attempt posted were about unsuccessful spawns.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

andakin said:


> this isnt the first time you have disappointed the community.


Learning curves apply to all of us, yes?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

andakin said:


> this isnt the first time you have disappointed the community.


That was extremely rude and uncalled for. =/ What made you say something like that? This is a community where you help each other, not call each other out. Please keep your opinions to yourself. He hasn't disappointed any of us.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

andakin said:


> that comment was directed at MrVampire181.
> 
> after hearing how he claims to be a true breeder, i looked through his older threads. each and every single attempt posted were about unsuccessful spawns.


It could not be his fault, maybe its his fish?
His fish is a year and a half old. Bettas are supposed to be bred from the first 3-9 months I believe. You come off as an expert and seem to know a lot, when you bred your pre-conditioned female? Also he provides his fish excellent homes, where they have excellent lives. Which is more important in my opinion than if they spawn.

A forum is a community of people interested in the same thing. Its hard to fit in the community when your rude to lots of them.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

you guys can attack me in numbers all you like. i never claimed to be an expert. i even openly admitted to being new to bettas. 

why did i pick this fight? because i thought after bragging numerous times about how great of a breeder he is, he would finally have some proof to back it up. i am not even exaggerating when i said every single attempt has been a failure. see for yourselves: http://www.bettafish.com/search.php?searchid=181016. surely a self-proclaimed pro would have better success.

if the community isnt let down by the-boy-who-cried-breed, thats fine. i had my doubts from the start. who creates a thread about a spawn to show only before-and-after photos? after the pair has embraced crazily for over an hour and this is the best picture he could produce. i cant speak for everyone, but i looked really hard and could only see one fish.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He only has a camera phone. And I can't believe people are putting other people down. I've gotten pictures taken directly from his cell phone at that time to my cell phone. And that's all he has is a cell. This is just horrible that you would put him down like that. Alot of people have failings, especially since he's only 13. But he knows way more about bettas than most of us. Whatever, I'm not saying anything else, just ignoring that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We never had a member that bred bettas until MrVampire joined this forum. He has given a lot of advice to members who have tried to breed their bettas. He knows what he's talking about. If I was breeding, I'd want him advising me every step of the way.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's the one who helped me so much with breeding. I still ask him questions when I'm unsure of something. I don't know, believe what you wanna believe but I know Mr. V is not "fake" or whatever it is you think he is.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i dont doubt he has more knowledge on bettas than everyone here.

the only thing i am calling him on is his breeding experience. but after finding out he is only 13, i feel like a moron. for that, i will delete my last post.

i tried deleting but the 20-minute time limit to edit has expired.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

andakin said:


> i dont doubt he has more knowledge on bettas than everyone here.
> 
> the only thing i am calling him on is his breeding experience. but after finding out he is only 13, i feel like a moron. for that, i will delete my last post.
> 
> i tried deleting but the 20-minute time limit to edit has expired.


maybe you can apologize and beg a moderator?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

although my opinion remains the same, this argument was uncalled for. i do like a friendly environment and i ruined it. i am apologizing to both the community and to MrV for starting this fight. if a mod feels any of my previous posts were inappropriate, please delete.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Well now that that's all settled, any luck yet Mr. V.?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes.. Any luck???


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I've been so busy!!! Well I put Namu back in his 5 gallon-spoiled brat, and Lolita in a jar. I'm gonna wait for the whole three weeks instead since that's the time I should keep them seperate before trying again.

And for my side of the arguement.....since I wasn't here for it. I've bred before, and I waited for several months before trying again....so the fish could age in those months right? Also I wasn't my fault my Red Copper male is overly aggresive or that my Red CT female hates HMs or that my black lace male ate his eggs. Also I've been told by breeder friends that I will have times of failure. As for the pic...If you look under Namu you'll see some blue right? That's her tail. Also look at the before and after pics. There ARE two fish, I never removed her.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

NO worries MR.V is whn they r ready not whn we want them to they need their time too.Next time we all going to cheer for you right every one?


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Is all abt our little ones to care and love them and let them be happy


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

> Is all abt our little ones to care and love them and let them be happy


Well said! Sorry about the lack off eggs. Good luck on your next try!


----------

